

A Beginners Introduction To Metrics and Analytics For Data-Driven Growth - liamgooding
http://blog.trak.io/a-beginners-introduction-to-metrics-analytics-for-data-driven-growth/

======
liamgooding
This is one of the introductory chapters to the book, so it's intentionally
aimed at people who are either new to modern metrics/analytics or are looking
to get into Growth Hacking, but don't yet have the foundation theory knowledge
to get started with the strategy.

Any questions, or if anyone would like to be one of the case studies for the
book, please get in touch!

